# big hello from new york!



## rosegasm (Jun 13, 2010)

hi all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i'm excited to get started here!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope to see you around the site!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 13, 2010)

Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 13, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 14, 2010)

to the forum! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 have fun posting!


----------



## n_c (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello and greetings to New York!!


----------



## vintageroses (Jun 15, 2010)

i really wanna go to new york! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas


----------



## marusia (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## rosegasm (Jun 18, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_





 i really wanna go to new york! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hahas_

 
haha, and i want to go to austrailia!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------



## Purple (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi! Welcome to specktra!


----------

